# Tank Size - Deep or Tall?



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello Folks,

I am stuck trying to figure out which tank to get - I am considering either one of the following three tanks:
(L,H,D)
1 - 48"x24"x24" - 120 gallon
2 - 48"x30"x18" - 110 gallon
3 - 60'x26"x18 - 120 gallon

I want to setup this up as either an African or S. American cichlid tank. My wife does not like the 24" deep tank - she thinks it is too deep. I however like it since I want to install a 3d background in this tank I like the extra depth.

My wife likes the 30" tall 110 gallon tank cause it looks like a very large picture window - however will the fish use that higher area or stay closer to the bottom (when not feeding)?

Any pros or cons from some first had experience as to which would be the most ideal layout.

Note I might put an oscar in there at some point 

Many Thanks,
Steve


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Guess it depends on the fish you plan to stock. Some like length and a longer fish is going to take advantage of that. I have a 120gal that is 72" long and I love it. Its for my turtles though and they love the length and being able to swim more than the height from a 120XH.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

30" is a pain in the butt to work with.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Go deep, not tall. I have a tall tank... was a bit of a pain to work with. It is possible, but costs more in the end.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys....I am leaning towards the 60" 120 tank - it give lots of height plus extra length for swimming....

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The best tanks are long and wide, making a large foot print. There are many advantages, like less water depth so your light can penetrate and you can grow plants (if you want). Most fish do better in a larger tank(foot Print), more room for territories(especially cichlids). No worries about the fish staying at the bottom, they only do that if they are bottom dwellers or they are scared (due to not enough area). Even Salt water inhabitants like the shorter longer and wider tanks. Way easier to clean/catch fish/ rescape.

Large fish like a oscar prefer them as well.

good luck


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

For cichlids, definitely go as long/wide as you can, as it gives more room to create territories. Taller tanks are great if you have a wide variety of fish that like different regions of the tank (as in bottom, middle, and top dwellers), but I think you'll see the most activity in the bottom half.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

if you are going with the 3d background, definitely get the 48x24x24 120g

otherwise with an 18" tank you are going to lose valuable inches because of the room the background takes up. next thing you know you are down to a 12" wide tank in some parts. not good.

the 24" front to back depth would be much better.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses...I went with the 60"x26"x18" - all I can say wow this is thing is HUGE in my home office!!! 

Can't wait to get start cycling this tank and get the fish in...

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Post some pics!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 I always prefer the larger footprint. Easier to reach in to work on too.


----------

